
After Eve - luu
http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/01/17/after-eve/
======
ZenoArrow
One of the articles this article links to cuts to the core of the issue:

[http://prog21.dadgum.com/46.html](http://prog21.dadgum.com/46.html)

I couldn't agree more. Tech is a tool, wanting better tools and becoming
better at using those tools makes sense when there's something non-tech
related driving you forward, ideally something creative, social or altruistic.

That said, I do think Eve has the power to do some social good, so like the
author of this article I hope it continues.

------
lardo
I was expecting spreadsheets.

------
jamii
> ...the idea that even relatively small investments of
> time/effort/organization can multiply into massive outcomes when steadily
> applied. I’m pretty excited to see what I could do with a more deliberate
> effort.

My first deliberate effort is in progress here -
[https://github.com/jamii/notes/](https://github.com/jamii/notes/) \- aiming
for around 15 books over 3 weeks.

~~~
azeirah
Am I reading that right, you want to read 15 books in 3 weeks?

~~~
lmm
If you're out of work that's perfectly doable. I sometimes read books in a day
or two even while having a full-time job. (Back-of-the-envelope calculation:
at 1-2 minutes a page, a 300-page book takes 5-10 hours).

------
greatgoof
I wonder what workflow the author uses to take notes while reading? I prefer
reading on a kindle or the iPad, but these devices are so geared towards
consuming content that it's almost impossible to have a frictionless workflow
taking notes.

~~~
mercer
When it comes to eBooks, Marvin for iOS has a great system where you can
easily select/highlight entire sentences. If I want to add a note, I choose
the highlight and annotate option and then dictate to siri what my note is.
That works pretty well, and I can then easily export highlights and
annotations to email (and then another system).

For pdf's I use Goodreader, and the same annotation technique.

Still not ideal though. I would be very interested in an app where I can
highlight text and immediately dictate (or record) comments without an extra
tap...

------
blueprint
Why did you quit?

------
ammdev
great article

